# Dr. Dan amps



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I’m in the process on talking dr.dan amp repairs in Halifax about possibly getting an amp in March. Although I love my Mesa it’s just so loud . I’d love a 30-40 watt 2x12 amp . I was on his Facebook page and he build both vintage marshal and fender clones. His restoration jobs look sharp too. I love the look of the old marshal and vox suitcase style amps but love that good old 6l6 powered fender sound . So I’m gonna see if he can do like an pro reverb in a suitcase style amp . Here’s a cab he has done I really like









But I guess the better question would be has any one play one of his amps ? If so are they any good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't have any experience with his amps and I'm not trying to discourage you but a 2x12 6L6 amp is still going to be really loud, probably close to the Mesa. Just a heads up.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Check out some amps with two 6v6 instead of two 6l6. I also love the sound of two 6l6, especially "clean". I can't tell the difference between 6v6 on clean and 6l6. You might. Especially if cranked a bit.

And think about getting old with the amp. One twelve is plenty, no need to lug around two.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

I've seen Dan and his amps at the Elmira guitar show. Have you called? Said he LOVES to talk about amps.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

If volume is a problem for ya getting an attenuator is probably the way to solve your problem. A 30 watt 212 is gonna be loud as fack and probably weigh like 80lbs.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Isn’t your Mesa already [email protected] and 1X12?

Like they say, more speakers = more volume. You probably want a 1x12, and I bet dollars to pennies even 20W is plenty. That red amp looks like a Marshall 18 W clone, and they get loud as hell, though not much headroom. I bet a blackface Deluxe or Deluxe Reverb clone ([email protected], about 22W) would be right up your alley.

Or an attenuator, sure. Lets you crank your amp’s master but reduce volume.

Before I switched to bass, I was running 100W amps through a 1x12 and was getting great tone at not ridiculous volume, but thru a 2x12 or 4x12 (half stack) it would have been too loud.

You could also think about putting a less efficient speaker in your Mesa as a way of reducing volume.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I have spoked to Dan on a couple of occasions but have not bought anything as of yet. I do read nothing but good things about his work and have heard several clips of his amps that sound awesome. 

When we taked he spoke of only using high quality components and his love for building. He also mentioned that he will likely be raising prices soon because the cost of the quality components and the time and care he puts in requires a higher price. 

He is extremely responsive on facebook messenger if you want to talk to him.


----------



## Shredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

Dan's a great guy. He knows how to build incredible amps. I've played through a lot of his builds. You won't find a better build- point to point hand wired amps at an affordable price. His Marshall and fender circuits sound incredible. Top notch stuff!


----------



## exess_guitar (Nov 12, 2016)

Dan’s a great guy, he takes all the time you need to not only talk, on the phone, but he also listens! So if there’s something specific you’re after in a particular amp build, he’ll get the amp where you want it!

His build quality is incredible, and out of this world! He uses great parts, takes his time, and the result is a neat, well built, and reliable amp. Should something ever go wrong, he’ll go above and beyond to make things right, not to mention the way he makes his amps makes them easily serviceable.

I’ve borrowed his 68 JMP50W clone from a friend, on two different occasions. It’s an incredible sounding and feeling amp, so much so that I’ve ordered one.

I spent a fair amount of time hanging out at the Burlington guitar show, watching and listening to people play a bunch of his amps. They all sounded incredible, and every single person was blown away!

His pricing is incredibly fair! Especially compared to most, if not all of the guys in the USA building similar amps. Even if he has to increase his prices, they’d still be more than fair!

You can’t go wrong with him or his amps. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Dr.Dan.Amps (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks guys for the support. I truly appreciate it and I do indeed love to talk on the phone about amps!

I'm glad you guys dig the amps. It's what keeps me going!

I'm not on the forums literally at all however feel free to go to my FB page and contact me there. I'll gladly help any of you guys out the very best I can! I've had a great year and I'm starting to get into the professional market now with musicians (my amps
Will be on some really big upcoming releases) and this whole business thing is quite a bit for me (I do EVERYTHING myself) but I Love this work and I can not stop...

Thanks for the support guys
I truly appreciate it.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh hey Dan! Didn't realize you were on here.
I get to play almost every one Dan builds. They're fantastic.
I own old Marshalls and Dan's amps sound every bit as good, if not better.
Super clean, low noise amps.
His master volume is top notch, so you won't need an attenuator.
I currently own his take on a JTM50, and am getting a 1987 built in a couple weeks.
Recommended.


----------

